# Altavoces portatiles que comparten pila



## Hardcore (Feb 24, 2007)

Wenas a todos! En primer lugar: ENHORABUENA POR ESTA PAGINA! Esta muy currada!! 

Bien, aki esta mi problema, me han regalado unos minialtavoces portatiles, suenan muy bien y me los puedo llevar a donde me de la gana, pero aqui el defecto, comparten la pila con mi reproductor MP3, y si lo pongo a maximo volumen al poco tiempo se gasta la pila. Igual ya hay un post en esta page con un problema parecido, pero no logro encontrar el boton de BUSCAR  (¿donde esta?)

He visto en la pagina un post que recomendaba tomar el amplificador de un altavoz de PC y conectarle pilas, el problema es que no tengo ninguno viejo a mano, y comprar uno nuevo seria una lastima, asi que, ¿existe alguna manera de alimentar los altavoces (son estereo) y el reproductor por separado sin que este ultimo se lleve daños? 

GRACIAS DESDE YA!!! TODA AYUDA ES AGRADECIDA!!!

P.D.: Lo digo en serio, no encuentro el boton de BUSCAR DD


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 24, 2007)

Bueno, ok, ya he encontrado el boton de buscar! Nadamas enviar el post me salio un link! 

He buscado y no h encontrado nada... sigo con la misma duda de arriba!

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 24, 2007)

Primero deberias poner fotos, voltajes, etc

Saludos


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 24, 2007)

Gracias Dano pro tu rapida respuesta.

Los altavoces son "made in china" y no traen ficha tecnica (dudo que hayan costado mas de 3€...) y el MP3 es un "pen drive" que funciona con una pila AAA. 

Aqui os envio la ficha tecnica del MP3:

http://fotos.ya.com/pibl0/ph11723259391931.jpg


Si necesitais algun otro dato o cualquier cosa avisad!
Gracias de nuevo por tomaros el tiempo!! =D


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 5, 2007)

Lo que no entiendo lo que pretendes, poner pila al mp3 o a los altavoces.

Si es en los altavoces, dudo que sean amplificados o sea son una simple caja, pero consumen mas porque la impedancia 8 es menor que los auriculares 32.

Donde deberias modificar es en el MP3 si es tipo pendrive puedes hacerte una fuente de 5V y con un alargador de USB le cortas el lado hembra para soldarlo a la fuente.


Indica que conocimientos tienes de electronica para ajustarnos a tus conocimientos.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 10, 2007)

se manejarme un poco, he modeado mi PC, lo k no tengo ni idea es en simbologia y algunos nombres extraños 

Los altavoces no tienen amolificador, y mi idea inicial era conectar algo entre altavoces y MP3 para aumentar la durabilidad solo de los altavoces. Veras, no m hace demasiado gracia experimentar con mi MP3, es un regalo k aprecio muxo y no quiero k se estropee

GRACIAS POR CONTESTAR! ALMENOS UNO DESPUES DE TANTO TIEMPO!! =D


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 10, 2007)

Lo del cable de usb es facil de contruir y no deberia entrañar ningun problema, eso si  el mp3 deja de ser portatil mientras esta enchufado,
Digamos que hacemos lo que el puerto usb del PC hace que es suministrar 5V al pm3.

Montar un PC es una cosa y tener conocimientos de  electronica es algo muy distinto ahora montar un PC es un tema de ensamblaje, todos los conectores estan polalizados, o sea que es dificil equivocarse (menos el USB interno).


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 10, 2007)

Hum... habria k probar lo del USB

Y lo de modear no es montar un PC, es cambiar el aspecto, princpipalmente con efectos lumisosos o ventiladores adicionales, de manera k mas o menos tengo algo de practica con soladar ^^


----------

